# متجددد حول قانون بناء الكنائس الجديد



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2016)

* الأب يوحنا قلتة قانون بناء الكنائس”خبيث” وكاتبه “متطرف 80% من الكنائس بنيت في عصور الخلفاء*

    منذ 16 دقيقه August 18, 2016, 10:55 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى







  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* وصف الأنبا يوحنا قلتة، النائب البطريركي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية،  الدعوة إلى صياغة قانون بناء موحد لدور العبادة، بأنه”عبث”، نافيًا وجود  قوانين منظمة لبناء دور العبادة في دول العالم.
وقال : إن العالم ينقسم إلى فريقين، أحدهما يمنع بناء الكنائس نهائيًا، وآخر يسمح ببنائها دون شروط، وتعقيدات.
وأضاف ايضا، أن قانون تنظيم بناء الكنائس- الذي أعدته الدولة  بالتوافق مع الكنائس المصرية-، لايساوي قيمة الحبر الذي كتب به، لافتًا إلى  أنه لم يتضمن بندًا واضحًا للبناء، إضافة إلى تجاهل الصلبان والأجراس،  وأردف قائلًا: “من كتبه شخص متطرف، يريد تقييد إقامة الأقباط داخل  كنائسهم”.
وأوضح قلتة، أن 80% من الكنائس بنيت في عصر الخلفاء، وفقًا للتاريخ  الإسلامي، متسائلًا:”ماذا يريد بالضبط من يسعى لإقرار قانون يفرّق بين  المصريين؟”.-حسب وصفه.
ودعا النائب البطريركي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، إلى إدراج بناء  الكنائس، ضمن قانون البناء، باعتبارها مؤسسة تابعة للدولة، شأن المؤسسات  الخيرية، والمستشفيات.
وأعرب عن أمله في أن يلتفت الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي لرؤيته، مستنكرًا ما أسماه بـ”دهس حقوق الأقباط”.
واستطرد: “نحن مصريون أصلاء، ولسنا أقلية، مستنكرًا السعي إلى قوانين تفرق بين المصريين”.- على حد قوله-.
يشار إلى أن الكنائس المصرية، تجري حاليًا حوارًا مع الحكومة،  يتضمن إدخال بعض التعديلات على مسودة قانون تنظيم بناء الكنائس-المزمع  إرساله لمجلس النواب خلال الأسبوع المقبل-، من بينها إلغاء بند رهن مساحة  الكنائس بمعدل النمو السكاني.

نقلا عن الاهرام الكندي

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2016)

*نفسى اعرف ازاى الانبا بولا كان طالع بيهلل بالقانون الجديد على الاعلام المصرى وكانه موز اللوز ويطلع بعدها ان القانون الكل بيتكلم عن مدى سوءه هو نيافة الانبا بولا ماخدش وقته فى فحص وتمحيص كافة بنود القانون ولا ايه العباره بالظبط
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2016)

* الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ترفض تعديلات مشروع قانون بناء الكنائس*

    منذ 35 دقيقه August 18, 2016, 10:36 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* رفضت الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية التعديلات المقترحة على مشروع قانون بناء الكنائس.

وقالت الكنيسة ، في بيان مساء اليوم ، "حضر ممثلو الكنائس المصرية اجتماعًا  هامًا أمس اï»·ربعاء ضم ممثلي جهات عديدة بالدولة لمناقشة مشروع قانون بناء  الكنائس المزمع إصداره ، وقد فوجئت الكنيسة بتعديلات غير مقبولة وإضافات  غير عملية".

وأضاف البيان " تعلن الكنيسة أن هذه التعديلات سوف تسبب خطرًا على الوحدة  الوطنية المصرية بسبب التعقيدات والمعوقات التي تحويها وعدم مراعاة حقوق  المواطنة والشعور الوطني لدى المصريين اï»·قباط".

وتابع البيان أن مشروع القانون مازال قيد المناقشة ويحتاج إلى نية خالصة وحس وطني عال ï»·جل مستقبل مصر وسلامة وحدتها.

هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أغسطس 2016)

* إيهاب رمزي يطالب بإخضاع المساجد والكنائس لقانون دورعبادة موحد*

    منذ 22 دقيقه August 18, 2016, 10:49 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* طالب الدكتور إيهاب رمزى، أحد محامي الكنيسة القبطية، الحكومة  بإخضاع المساجد والكنائس معًا لقانون موحد لأن قانون بناء الكنائس بصيغته  الحالية يعد تمييزا سلبيًا ضد الأقباط، داعيًا إلى أن وضع سور للكنيسة  مثلما جاء فى القانون يعيق إنشاء العديد من الكنائس فى القرى والريف.

وأكد "رمزى"، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع الإعلامية دعاء جاد الحق  ببرنامج "اليوم في ساعة" عبر فضائية "النهار اليوم"، مساء الخميس، أن  الصيغة الحالية لقانون بناء الكنائس تتسبب فى أزمات مع السلفيين، حيث وضع  القانون تعريفًا للكنيسة باعتبارها مبنى داخل سور دون أن ينص على وضع صليب  أو جرس أعلى المبنى، وهو الأمر الذى يتسبب فى مشاكل مع التيار السلفى الذى  أحتج أعضائه أكثر من مرة على وضع صلبان أعلى الكنائس فى محافظة المنيا.

وأشار إلى أن النسخة الحالية من القانون الذى لم يتم اعتمادها حتى  اليوم من مجلس الوزراء تجعل سلطة الموافقة على بناء الكنائس فى يد المحافظ  الذى يقرر ذلك خلال أربعة أشهر تلجأ الكنيسة بعدها للقضاء الإدارى، وهو  الأمر الذى يستغرق سنوات فى التقاضى قد تصل إلى 10 سنوات دون أن يتم البت  فيها، مطالبًا بضرورة أن يفصل فى ذلك القضاء المستعجل وليس العادى.

وقال  إن القانون لم يحدد المعايير التى يوافق المحافظ على أساسها  أو يرفض بناء كنيسة ومن ثم لم يحدد للقضاء أسباب رفض أو قبول الدعوى فى حال  التقاضى أمامه منتقدًا ربط الكنيسة بعدد السكان وحاجتهم وهى مسألة تقديرية  فى ظل غياب أرقام رسمية عن تعداد الأقباط.
هذا الخبر منقول من : جريدة الفجر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2016)

* كشف مصدر حكومي رفيع المستوى لــ" البوابة نيوز"، أن قانون بناء الكنائس تم  تأجيله مرة أخرى لعدة أيام وذلك لحين مراجعة المادة " 5 " من قانون بناء  الكنائس، التي تعطي الحق في الموافقة النهائية للجهات الرسمية متمثلةًفي  المحافظة والجهات الأمنية لإصدار الموافقة النهائية على بناء الكنائس، وهو  ما ترفضه الكنيسة بشكل قاطع بعودة هذه المادة أخرى والتي تضع شرط الموافقة  في يد الجهات الأمنية بعد دراسة الوضع وكتابة التقييم.
وأضاف المصدر أن مسئولي الكنيسة والبابا تواضروس يرفضون تمرير القانون بهذا  الشكل وطالبوا مجددا بإلغاء المادة التي تعطى الحق للجهات الأمنية  بالموافقة والاكتفاء بدراسة المحافظ، ثم منح الموافقة مباشرة.
وتابع المصدر أن وزير الشئون القانونية مجدى العجاتي سيقوم بمراجعة المادة  في محاولة لإرضاء كل الأطراف خاصة مع تمسك الجهات الرسمية والأمنية  بإعطائهم حق الموافقة النهائية على بناء الكنائس.
وسيناقش مجلس الوزراء هذه المادة خلال الأسبوع الجاري لإعادة النظر فيها  مرةً أخرى لتعديلها، وأكد المصدر أنه فور الاتفاق على الصيغة النهائية  للقانون سيتم إرساله لمجلس الدولة لاعتماده ثم إلى البرلمان لمناقشته.
وشدد المصدر على أن الدولة تأمل في إنهاء البنود العالقة للانتهاء في أسرع  وقت، مشيرًا إلى أن المادة محل الخلاف سيتم مراجعتها إضافة إلى الاستماع  إلى التوصيات بشأنها، وبعد ذلك سيتم اتخاذ قرار نهائي بشأنها.
هذا الخبر منقول من : البوابه نيوز*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2016)

*



			خاصة مع تمسك الجهات الرسمية والأمنية  بإعطائهم حق الموافقة النهائية على بناء الكنائس.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


**ياسلام وليه لازم موافقة الجهات الامنيه*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أغسطس 2016)

* أكدت مصادر مطلعة بالكنيسة أن هناك العديد من التحفظات على ما تم إضافته من  عبارات بمشروع قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس، والتي أثارت القلق من أن يتم  إستخدامها بشكل سيء فيما بعد، وخاصة ما وصفته بـ"الكلمات المطاطة  والفضفاضة".
ولخصت المصادر، التي رفضت نشر أسمائها، أبرز التحفظات لـ"دوت مصر" في التصريح التالي:
1-  "المادة الأولى عرفت الكنيسة بأنها: مبني مستقل محاط بسور، وهناك بعض  الكنائس خاصة في القرى بلا أسوار، الأمر الذي قد يخرج بعض الكنائس من هذا  التعريف".
2- "تعريف المباني الملحقة بالكنيسة بنفس المادة، وصفها بأنها تقع داخل سور  الكنيسة، وهو ما يخرج بعض مباني الخدمات المنفصلة عن الكنيسة من هذا  التعريق".
3- "المادة الثانية تقول بأنه يجب أن تكون مساحة الكنيسة متناسبة مع عدد  وحاجة المواطنين المسيحيين، وعبارة "عدد وحاجة" ليست قابلة للقياس وقد  تستخدم إستخداما سيئا، فقد يرى البعض أن المسيحيون في هذا المكان ليسوا في  حاجة لكنيسة من الأساس حتى لو فرض وأثبت العدد، كما أن الدولة على مدار  سنوات ترفض الإعلان عن عدد الأقباط دون إبداء السبب".
4- "المادة الخامسة نصت على أن يقوم المحافظ المختص بالبت في طلب البناء  بعد التنسيق مع الجهات المعنية، دون تحديد ما هي الجهات المعنية، كما  أن رهن البناء بالموافقة الأمنية سيعيدنا لنطقة الصفر".
5- "نفس المادة الخامسة أكتفت فقط بأن يكون رفض طلب بناء الكنيسة مسببا،  دون النص على وجود تظلم أو أي إجراءات أخرى في حالة الرفض، وكأن الرفض أصبح  حكم لا يجوز الطعن عليه".
6- "نفس المادة تجاهلت تحديد الأسباب التي يمكن بسببها رفض بناء الكنيسة،  فهل يمكن مثلا رفض البناء بسبب إعتراضات الأهالي ؟ أو لدواعي أمنية كما  يقال، لقد أصبح هنا السبب متروك للمحافظ يحكم فيه كما يشاء وسيصبح قراره  نهائي، لنعود لنقطة الصفر ".
7- "المادة 9 وضعت 9 شروط لتقنين وضع الكنيسة، وهي شروط كثيرة، ومنها: ثبوت  اقامة الشعائر الدينية لمدة خمس سنوات بانتظام، ولا نعرف كيف يمكن إثبات  ذلك، وماذا لو لم تنظم في بعض الفترات، هذا مع العلم أن بعض الكنائس أغلقت  بأمر من الأمن في بعض الأوفات، فهل معنى ذلك أن حالها سيظل كما هو بسبب عدم  الانتظام نتيجة أمر خارج عن إراداتنا ؟".
8- "من ضمن الـ9 شروط لتقنين وضع الكنيسة أيضا عدم مخالفة المبنى للضوابط  التى تتطلبها شئون الدفاع عن الدولة، وأيضا عدم اخلالها بالاشتراطات  والمخطاطات المعتمدة متى كان المبنى يقع داخل نطاق مجتمع عمرانى جديد،  وشروط أخرى مطاطة يمكن أن تستخدم كذريعة لعدم الترخيص".

يذكر أن الأنبا بولا قد وقع في الأول من أغسطس على مشروع على النسخة  النهائية لقانون بناء وترميم الكنائس، مؤكدا أن الدولة أخذت بمقترحات  الكنيسة وأزالت المواد التي أثارت مخاوف الكنيسة، قبل تؤكد اليوم بأنها  فوجئت بتعديلات جديدة أثناء إجتماعها، يوم الأربعاء الماضي، مع عدد من  المسؤولين الذين أطلعوهم على المسودة الأخيرة لمشروع القانون.

هذا الخبر منقول من : دوت مصر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (22 أغسطس 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Cxzynp1ThOE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (22 أغسطس 2016)

*الزفر ها يتانو  زفر مافيش فايدة​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (24 أغسطس 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* هام..الكنيسة توافق على قانون بناء الكنائس*

    منذ 7 دقيقه August 24, 2016, 3:10 pm
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* علمت جريدة الأقباط متحدون الاليكترونية من مصدر كنسي رفيع أن جلسة المجمع  المقدس الطارئة التي دعا إليها قداسة البابا لمناقشة قانون بناء الكنائس  انتهت حوالي الساعة الثانية والنصف عصرا ،والتي بدأت من الساعة الحادية عشر  صباح يرأسه قداسة البابا. ذلكبحضور عدد كبير من الإباء الأساقفة والمطارنة  وأسفرت المناقشات التي استمرت حوالي ثلاث ساعات ونصف علي الموافقة علي  القانون مع إدخال تعديلات طفيفة علي القانون.


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2016)

العودة الى الرئيسية  

* ناعوت لـ الأقباط لا تتنازلوا عن وضع الصليب على الكنائس*

    منذ 5 ساعات August 26, 2016, 6:24 am
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى 






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* أبرز موقع "أسرار الأسبوع" تصريحات الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت، بشأن  مشروع قانون بناء الكنائس والتي طالبت فيها الأقباط بعدم التنازل عن وضع  الصليب على كنائسهم.    وشددت "ناعوت" على أن "الصليب رمز مثلما الهلال  رمزٌ، مثلما علم أي دولة رمزٌ"، موضحة: "لم أر في كل أنحاء العالم كنيسة  دون صليب".   وقالت "ناعوت": "لو قبل المسيحيون بناء كنيسة دون صليب أو  جرس، فلا معنى لمطالبتهم بحماية تلك الكنائس من الحرق والهدم في مقبل  الأيام".    وأشارت "ناعوت" إلى أن "الخوف من الرمز، غير مفهوم إلا لدى  المرضى، ونحن دولة أصحاء أسوياء عقلاء، لا دولة مرضى، وقبول المواطن إهانة  رمزه لدواعى مرض الآخر غير المبرر ولا المفهوم". 


هذا الخبر منقول من : الأقباط متحدون*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2016)

* ننشر ملامح تعديلات قانون بناء الكنائس بعد توافق الطوائف المسيحية عليها*

    منذ 5 ساعات August 26, 2016, 6:09 am
 طباعة  
 بلغ عن المحتوى






  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* كشف مصدر كنسى ملامح التعديلات التى توافقت عليها الطوائف المسيحية مع  الدولة فى مشروع قانون بناء الكنائس، المزمع عرضه على البرلمان خلال أيام.

قال المصدر لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن مشروع القانون يتألف من عشرة مواد بعد  إضافة مادتين جديدتين يٌفصلان المادة الثامنة الخاصة بتقنين أوضاع الكنائس  غير المرخصة، على أن تتقدم الطوائف المسيحية بمذكرة تفصيلية لمجلس الوزراء  بأعداد الكنائس غير المرخصة لتقنين أوضاعها مع استمرار الصلاة فيها.

وأوضح المصدر، أن القانون يشترط الإلتزام بتقاليد كل طائفة مسيحية فى شكل  وعمارة الكنيسة، مما يعنى وضع الصليب والجرس أعلاها، والإلتزام بالعمارة  الخاصة بالطائفة فى وضع القبة أو المنارة.

ولفت المصدر، إلى أن القانون لا يربط بين عدد السكان وبناء الكنيسة، بل  يشترط وجود حاجة لبناء كنيسة يحددها رئيس الطائفة الدينية، مشيرًا إلى عدم  إدراج الأديرة ضمن القانون.

وشدد المصدر، على أن تعديلات مشروع القانون تحد من تدخل الأمن فى إنشاء  الكنائس، فيقدم محافظ الإقليم مذكرة مسببة إذا رفض بناء الكنيسة ويوضح فيها  تفاصيل ذلك، مؤكدًا أن القانون يحل الكثير من مشاكل دور العبادة الحالية.

كان مجلس الوزراء قد أجل، الأسبوع الماضى، مناقشة مسودة مشروع قانون بناء  الكنائس التى وقع عليها ممثلو الكنائس المسيحية مع المستشار مجدى العجاتى  وزير الشئون النيابية بعد الاعتراض عليها من قبل الأحزاب ومنظمات المجتمع  المدنى والشارع القبطى، على أن تناقش مسودة القانون النهائية بعد التعديلات  الجديدة فى اجتماع مجلس الوزراء، الأربعاء المقبل، ومنه إلى مجلس النواب  الذى يلزمه الدستور بإقرار القانون فى الفصل التشريعى الأول.

الجدير بالذكر أن الدستور المصرى ينص فى مادته رقم 235 على إصدار قانون  بناء الكنائس فى الفصل التشريعى الأول للبرلمان الأمر الذى دفع مجلس النواب  لمد فصله التشريعى لحين إقرار القانون المتعثر بين الدولة والكنيسة على أن  يصدر القانون من مجلس الوزراء، ثم يرفع إلى مجلس الدولة لمراجعته .


هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2016)

* قال القس أيوب يوسف وهبة، راعي كنيسة ماري جرجس للأقباط الكاثوليك بقرية  دلجا بمركز ديرمواس بالمنيا، إن وجود قانون لبناء الكنائس سوف يقطع الطريق  على المتطرفين والمتشددين في بناء الكنائس. وأضاف «وهبة» في بيان، الخميس،  أن المادة الثامنة من مشروع القانون تُعطي إمكانية ترخيص الكنائس الحالية  غير المُرخصة، وتحديد وقت للموافقة على ترخيص بناء الكنيسة، ويكون رفض بناء  كنيسة مسببًا، بما يساعد الكنيسة على إزالة أسباب الرفض، وبالتالي الحصول  على الموافقة.    
هذا الخبر منقول من : المصري اليوم*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أغسطس 2016)

*الكنيسة المصرية تتوافق مع الحكومة حول بناء الكنائس.. هذه أبرز ملامح مشروع القانون*






 


 عشتارتيفي كوم- هافينجتون بوست/



 أعلنت الكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية، أكبر  الطوائف المسيحية بمصر، فجر الخميس 25 أغسطس/آب 2016، "التوصل إلى صيغة  توافقية مع الحكومة حول مشروع قانون بناء الكنائس"، الذي ثار حوله جدل  وتحذيرات مسيحية رسمية في الآونة الأخيرة.


 وفي بيان صادر عن المجمع المقدس (أعلي  هيئة كنسية)، نشره "بولس حليم" المتحدث باسم الكنيسة المصرية عبر صفحته  بـ"فيسبوك"، بعد ساعات من انتهاء اجتماع المجمع مساء الأربعاء، الذي دعا له  البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الكنيسة المصرية، الإثنين الماضي، قبيل لقاء  رئيس الوزراء المصري شريف إسماعيل آنذاك.
 وأوضح بيان المجمع المقدس، أنه عقد جلسة  بحضور 105 مطرانين وأساقفة من بين أعضائه البالغين 126 عضواً، لمناقشة  قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس، دون تفسير لغياب 21 رجل دين عن الاجتماع.


 وتابع البيان أنه "بعد المناقشات  والتعديلات التي تمت مؤخراً، والتوافق مع ممثلي الكنائس المسيحية (لم  يحددهم)، يعلن المجمع المقدس وبنية خالصة، التوصل إلى صيغة توافقية مع  ممثلي الحكومة، وتقديمه لمجلس النواب (البرلمان)"، لافتاً إلى أن مشروع  القانون "مزمع تقديمه إلى مجلس النواب خلال أيام (دون تحديد دقيق)".


 ومن المتوقع أن يجتمع مجلس الوزراء اليوم  الخميس، والذي كان موعد اجتماعه الأسبوعي أمس لكنه لم يعقده، دون تقديم  تفسيرات حكومية لذلك، وفق مراسل الأناضول.


 وفي حال موافقة مجلس الوزراء، على مشروع  قانون "بناء الكنائس" في اجتماعه المتوقع، سيتم إرساله لمجلس النواب  المصري، الذي يفترض وفق جدوله المعلن، أنه سينعقد الأسبوع المقبل للمناقشة  والموافقة عليه من عدمها.


 وكان رئيس الوزراء المصري، شريف إسماعيل،  التقى الإثنين الماضي، بابا الكنيسة المصرية الأرثوذكسية (الرئيسية في  البلاد)، تواضروس الثاني، بمقر الحكومة بالقاهرة؛ لبحث مشروع قانون بناء  الكنائس، بعد أيام من تحذيرات كنسية رسمية من تمريرها بتعديلات "غير  مقبولة"، وتعتبر "خطراً على الوحدة الوطنية"، دون أن توضحها.



ملامح المشروع




 وكان القس أندريه زكي رئيس الطائفة  الإنجيلية بمصر، كشف في بيان صحفى الثلاثاء الماضي، إلى استمرار التشاور  حول مشروع قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس، فيما قال الأب رفيق جريش، المتحدث  باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، للأناضول في تصريحات سابقة، إنه تم إجراء  تعديلات حكومية على مشروع القانون، واصفاً إياها بـ "مقبولة ونشجعها".


 وحسب المادة 235 من الدستور المصري  الحالي، يصدر مجلس النواب فى أول دور انعقاد له (بدأ في يناير/كانون ثان  المقبل ولا يقل انعقاده عن 9 أشهر من يوم الانعقاد) قانوناً لتنظيم بناء  وترميم الكنائس، بما يكفل حرية ممارسة المسيحيين لشعائرهم الدينية، وهو ما  جرت حوله مناقشات حكومية وبرلمانية مع الكنائس الرئيسية الثلاث  (الأرثوذكسية، الإنجيلية، الكاثوليكية) بالبلاد، دون تحديد توقيت رسمي  لعرضه على المجلس النيابي بعد.


 وأبرز ملامح مشروع القانون، تتمثل في  تحديد مدة لا تتجاوز 4 أشهر، يقوم خلالها المحافظ بالبت في أي طلب للحصول  على ترخيص بناء كنيسة، على أن يُطبق على الكنائس نفس ما يسري على باقي  المبانى من قواعد في شأن الارتفاعات، والترميمات، والتوسعات، دون تدخل من  الأجهزة الأمنية وفق تصريحات صحفية سابقة لمجدي العجاتي.


 وفي السابق، كان بناء الكنائس وترميمها يخضع لقرارات الأجهزة الأمنية، دون سقف زمني للبت في طلب البناء.


 ويعد الخلاف على بناء الكنائس أحد أبرز أسباب التوترات بين المسلمين والمسيحيين في

*المصدر :

http://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,69876.html
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2016)

*خاص لموقع الحق و الضلال 
  اثار قانون بناء الكنائس ضجه كبيره على جميع الاصعده وذلك بعد انتشار انباء ان به ماده تنص على منع وضع صلبان على الكنائس
  و فى هذا الصدد و فى لفته طيبه منها دشنت الفنانه منى ذكى هاشتاج عبر صفحتها الشخصيه على تويتر 
  باسم أنا مصرى والصليب مش بيأذي مشاعرى على العكس
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (27 أغسطس 2016)

*ننشر مواد مشروع قانون «بناء الكنائس» بعد موافقة الثلاث كنائس عليه***
أدخلت الحكومة بعض التعديلات التي على مشروع قانون بناء الكنائس، والتي تمت الموافقة عليه من قبل الكنائس المصرية الثلاث، مساء الأربعاء الماضي، وعُرضت هذه التعديلات أمس الخميس، على مجلس الوزراء، ومن المقرر أن يناقش القانون بالبرلمان صباح الأحد المقبل، وجاءت التعديلات كالآتي:
قانون تنظيم بناء وترميم الكنائس تعريف المادة «1» يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات التالية المعني المبين قرين كل منها. 1- الكنيسة: مبنى مستقل قد تعلوه قبة أو أكثر تمارس فيه الصلاة والشعائر الدينية للطوائف المسيحية على نحو منتظم ولها الشكل التقليدي. 2- المنارة: جزء مرتفع من مبنى الكنيسة على شكل مربع أو مستطيل أو مثمن الأضلاع أو على شكل أسطواني أو غيرها من الأشكال، يكون متصلا بمبنى الكنيسة أو منفصلا عنه، وفق التقاليد الدينية كالجرس والصليب والأرتفاع المناسب أو التصميم الهندسى. 3- ملحق الكنيسة: ويشمل بحسب الاحتياج على الأماكن اللازمة لإدارة الكنيسة وقيامها بخدماتها الدينية والأجتماعية والثقافية. 4- مبنى الخدمات: مبنى تملكه الطائفة يخصص لأغراض الخدمة المتنوعة، ويشمل إقامة المتغربين والمسنين والمرضى وذوي «الإعاقة» 5- بيت الخلوة: مبنى تابع للكنيسة يشمل أماكن للإقامة وأماكن لممارسة الأنشطة الروحية والثقافية والترفيهية. مادة «3» يتقدم الممثل القانونى للطائفة إلى المحافظ المختص بطلب للحصول على الموافقات المتطلبة قانونا للقيام بأي من الأعمال المطلوب الترخيص بها، وعلى الجهة الإدارية إعطاء مقدم الطلب ما يفيد استلام طلبه يوم تقديمه. ويجب أن يرفق بهذا الطلب مستندات الملكية، والمستندات اللازمة لبيان طبيعة الأعمال المطلوبة وموقعها وحدودها، وفى جميع الأحوال، لا يقبل الطلب غير المستوفى للمستندات المشار إليها. مادة «5» يقوم المحافظ، المختص بالبت في الطلب المشار إليه فى المادتين «3» و «4» من هذا القانون بعد التأكد من إستيفاء كافة الشروط المتطلبة قانونا فى مدة لا تجاوز أربعة أشهر من تاريخ تقديمه، وإخطار مقدم الطلب بكتاب مسجل موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بنتيجة فحص طلبه، وفى حالة رفض الطلب يجب أن يكون قرار الرفض مسببا. مادة «ظ¨»الكنيسة، تعتبر مرخص كل مبنى قائم في تاريخ العمل بأحكام هذا القانون، متى ثبت إقامة الشعائر الدينية به، بشرط ثبوت سلامته الإنشائية وفق تقرير من مهندس استشاري إنشائي، وإقامته وفقا للاشتراطات البنائية المعتمدة، والتزامه بالضوابط والقواعد التي تتطلبها شئون الدفاع عن الدولة. مادة «9» ملحق الكنيسة، القائم وقت صدور القانون يكون مرخصا، ويشترط أن يكون مملوكا للطائفة وبشرط ثبوت سلامته الإنشائية وفق تقرير من مهندس استشاري إنشائي وإقامته وفقا للاشتراطات البنائية المعتمدة، والتزامه بالضوابط والقواعد التي تتطلبها شئون الدفاع عن الدولة. مادة «10» يتقدم الممثل القانوني للطائفة بطلب مرفقا به كشف بحصر هذه المباني إلى المحافظ المختص خلال سنة من تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون،على أن يقوم المحافظ المختص بعرض حالة هذه المباني على لجنة وزارية يصدر تشكيلها وتحديد نظام عملها قرارًا من مجلس الوزراء لتولي دراسة أوضاعها لتقديم التوصيات والمقترحات إلى مجلس الوزراء، واتخاذ ما يلزم من إجراءات كفالة حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وحسم أي خلاف بشأنها. ويجوز لمجلس الوزراء متى كانت هناك ضرورة لذلك وفق ما تعرضه اللجنة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة إصدار ما يلزم من قرارات لتوفيق أوضاع هذه المباني. كما انه لا يجوز منع أو وقف ممارسة الشعائر والأنشطة الدينية في أي من الكنائس المشار إليها أو ملاحقتها لأي سبب. 
نقلا عن البداية*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أغسطس 2016)

*اضغط هنا لتقرأ بعض نصوص القانون المزمع  ان يمرره مجلس النواب المصرى *​
*إضغط  هنا أيضا من فضلك​ *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أغسطس 2016)

*لاول  مرة  فى تاريخ  حياتى -  لاول مرة  أعيد  نشر - بيدى أنا   - ما كتبه  كمال  زاخـــر  
لماذا  نرفض   قانون  منع  وعرقلة بناء الكنائس  المصري  *​كمال زاخر
‏*
إلى السادة نواب المجلس ضمير الأمة
لماذا الإعتراض على مشروع قانون تنظيم بناء وترميم الكنائس؟
كمال زاخر
أولاً : أغفل فى المادة الثانية من ديباجته ذكر المرسوم بقانون رقم 126 لسنة 2011 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 58 لسنة 1937 .مادة 161 مكررا
يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لاتقل عن ثلاثين الف جنيه ولاتتجاوز خمسين الف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قام بعمل أو بالامتناع عن عمل يكون من شأنه أحداث التمييز بين الافراد أو ضد طائفة من طوائف الناس بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة وترتب على هذا التمييز اهدار لمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص أو العدالة الاجتماعية أو تكدير للسلم العام .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة التى لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تتجاوز مائة ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا أرتكبت الجريمة المشار إليها فى الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة من موظف عام أو مستخدم عمومى أو أى إنسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ومن ثم لم يرد بمتن المشروع أى إشارة إلى معاقبة من يعطل او يتقاعس أو يمنع إنفاذ القانون أو التراخيص أو أعمال البناء فى أى مرحلة من المراحل.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وفى نفس المادة الثانية من الديباجة يورد (ويسرى فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص خاص فى القانون المرافق بأحكام قانون البناء الصادر بالقانون 119 لسنة 2008) ، دون ان يورد فى متن المشروع استثناء الأماكن التى تقع خارج الأحوزة العمرانية بالريف وخاصة بالصعيد من احكامه وهو حق ورد فى الديباجة.
وهى المناطق صاحبة النصيب الأكبر فى الاعتداءات الطائفية لهذا السبب.
ثانياً : الزم الدستور مجلس النواب باصدار ثلاثة قوانين فى دور انعقاده الأول : تجريم التمييز وتشكيل مفوضية مكافحة التمييز ، العدالة الإنتقالية ، تنظيم بناء وترميم الكنائس، ولا يمكن ان يستقيم اصدار قانون تنظيم بناء الكنائس قبل اصدار التشريعين الأخرين، لأنه مبنى عليهما ومؤسس على ما سوف يقررانه، فى الزام للمشرع وضبط اتجاهه، ليأتى متسقاً مع فلسفة الدستور، والإنتقائية هنا مثيرة للريبة والشك. ويحسب فى هذه الحالة مشروعاً تمييزاً بجلاء.
وكان يمكن للمشرع الخروج من هذا المأزق بإصداره ضمن مشروع لبناء دور العبادة.
مادة (53) المواطنون لدى القانون سواء، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الدين، أو العقيدة، أو الجنس، أو الأصل، أو العرق، أو اللون، أو اللغة، أو الإعاقة، أو المستوى الإجتماعى، أو الإنتماء السياسي أو الجغرافي، أو لأى سبب آخر.، التمييز والحض على الكراهية جريمة، يعاقب عليها القانون.، تلتزم الدولة باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للقضاء علي كافة أشكال التمييز، وينظم القانون إنشاء مفوضية مستقلة لهذا الغرض.
مادة (241) يلتزم مجلس النواب فى أول دور انعقاد له بعد نفاذ هذا الدستور بإصدار قانون للعدالة الانتقالية يكفل كشف الحقيقة، والمحاسبة، واقتراح أطر المصالحة الوطنية، وتعويض الضحايا، وذلك وفقاً للمعايير الدولية.
مادة (235) يصدر مجلس النواب فى اول دور انعقاد له بعد العمل بهذا الدستور قانوناً لتنظيم بناء وترميم الكنائس، بما يكفل حرية ممارسة المسيحيين لشعائرهم الدينية.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثالثاً : 1 ـ فى المادة الأولى من مشروع القانون ؛ الإسهاب فى التعريفات يجعلها على سبيل الحصر وتفتح الباب لتدخل الإدارة خاصة فى مستوياتها الدنيا والمباشرة وما يصاحبه من تعنت وبيروقراطية فضلاً عن التطرف، وكان يجب اجمالها فى : 
الكنيسة هى مكان معد للصلاة وإقامة الشعائر الدينية للمسيحيين طبقا لطقس وتنظيم المذاهب المختلفة والمبينة على الرسم الهندسى المقدم لاستخراج تراخيص البناء.
2 ـ فى المادة الثانية؛ مازال شرط تناسب مساحة الكنيسة مع (عدد وحاجة) المواطنين المسيحيين فى المنطقة، يمثل عقبة لأن العدد لا يصرح به من الاجهزة الرسمية وهو مقسم بين المذاهب المختلفة، والحاجة شأن تقديرى لا تحكمه معايير موضوعية، وكلاهما يخضعان للجدل .
وكان يجب ان تكون :
يراعى أن تكون مساحة الكنيسة المطلوب الترخيص ببنائها وملحق الكنيسة على نحو يتناسب مع الحاجة التى يقررها الرئيس الدينى للطائفة
3 ـ فى المادة الثالثة؛ يربط الطلب بالحصول على الموافقات المتطلبة قانوناً دون أن يحدد طبيعة ونوع وجهات هذه الموافقات لنعود مجدداً الى الجهات الأمنية ، والأوجب استبدالها بـ : يتقدم الممثل القانونى للكنيسة إلى المحافظ المختص بطلب للحصول على ترخيص وعلى الجهة الإدارية إعطاء مقدم الطلب ما يفيد استلام طلبه يوم تقديمه.
وفى نفس المادة : يرفق بهذا الطلب مستندات الملكية، وهى غير متوفرة فى القرى والنجوع بشكل عام وهناك بدائل لإثبات الملكية يجب ذكرها نصاً، ويجب ان تضاف (مستندات الحيازة).
4 ـ فى المواد 4 و 5 لم ترد أية اشارة إلى حالة تسويف البت فى الطلب أو اعتبار الموافقة ترخيصاً ، والأوجب أن يرد نصاً يفيد أن عدم الرد على الطلب بعد المدة المحددة تعد بمثابة موافقة، تلتزم الجهة الإدارية عنده اصدار الترخيص المطلوب.
5 ـ فى المادة الثامنة يرد شرط (التزامه بالضوابط والقواعد التى تتطلبها شئون الدفاع عن الدولة والقوانين المنظمة لأملاك الدولة العامة والخاصة) وهى جملة غامضة وتحمل من المبررات ما ينتهى إلى عدم الترخيص ببناء او فتح الكنائس المغلقة خاصة فى الصعيد وكافة القرى والنجوع والتوابع، وكان يتوجب الإكتفاء بالشروط الهندسية فقط.
6 ـ فى المادة العاشرة، يقرر عرض الطلب على لجنة يشكلها ويقرر نظام عملها قرار يصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء وتضم فى عضويتها الوزراء والجهات المختصة، وهو هنا يعود لتقرير وجود الجهات الأمنية بل ووزير الداخلية، لندخل فى نفس الدوامة قبل هذا المشروع، فضلاً عن تعدد الأجهزة وما يستتبعه من اجراءات وبحث لينتهى الأمر الى عدم الترخيص إلا بشق الأنفس.
لذلك :
نطالب مجلس النواب بوقف مناقشة هذا المشروع فيما تبقى من ايام على انتهاء دورته الحالية، وإرجاءه الى الدورة التالية حتى يتاح له الوقت المتطلب والطبيعى لمناقشته واستطلاع رأى المخاطبين به من عموم المواطنين المصريين المسيحيين، حتى لا يكون عرضه للطعن عليه بشبهة عدم الدستورية، وحتى نجب الوطن مزيد من الاحتقان.
وقد أعدت تنسيقية المواطنة مشروعاً بديلاً يتفق مع الدستور والمواثيق الدولية التى اقرتها مصر، كنا ننتظر ان يتسع الوقت فى المجلس لمناقشته.
عزيزى النائب حكم ضميرك الوطنى قبل ان يحاسبك التاريخ*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (29 أغسطس 2016)

*لاول  مرة  فى تاريخ  حياتى -  لاول مرة  أعيد  نشر - بيدى أنا   - ما كتبه  كمال  زاخـــر  
لماذا  نرفض   قانون  منع  وعرقلة بناء الكنائس  المصري  *​كمال زاخر
‏*
إلى السادة نواب المجلس ضمير الأمة
لماذا الإعتراض على مشروع قانون تنظيم بناء وترميم الكنائس؟
كمال زاخر
أولاً : أغفل فى المادة الثانية من ديباجته ذكر المرسوم بقانون رقم 126 لسنة 2011 بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات الصادر بالقانون رقم 58 لسنة 1937 .مادة 161 مكررا
يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لاتقل عن ثلاثين الف جنيه ولاتتجاوز خمسين الف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قام بعمل أو بالامتناع عن عمل يكون من شأنه أحداث التمييز بين الافراد أو ضد طائفة من طوائف الناس بسبب الجنس أو الأصل أو اللغة أو الدين أو العقيدة وترتب على هذا التمييز اهدار لمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص أو العدالة الاجتماعية أو تكدير للسلم العام .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر والغرامة التى لا تقل عن خمسين ألف جنيه ولا تتجاوز مائة ألف جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين اذا أرتكبت الجريمة المشار إليها فى الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة من موظف عام أو مستخدم عمومى أو أى إنسان مكلف بخدمة عمومية .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
ومن ثم لم يرد بمتن المشروع أى إشارة إلى معاقبة من يعطل او يتقاعس أو يمنع إنفاذ القانون أو التراخيص أو أعمال البناء فى أى مرحلة من المراحل.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
وفى نفس المادة الثانية من الديباجة يورد (ويسرى فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص خاص فى القانون المرافق بأحكام قانون البناء الصادر بالقانون 119 لسنة 2008) ، دون ان يورد فى متن المشروع استثناء الأماكن التى تقع خارج الأحوزة العمرانية بالريف وخاصة بالصعيد من احكامه وهو حق ورد فى الديباجة.
وهى المناطق صاحبة النصيب الأكبر فى الاعتداءات الطائفية لهذا السبب.
ثانياً : الزم الدستور مجلس النواب باصدار ثلاثة قوانين فى دور انعقاده الأول : تجريم التمييز وتشكيل مفوضية مكافحة التمييز ، العدالة الإنتقالية ، تنظيم بناء وترميم الكنائس، ولا يمكن ان يستقيم اصدار قانون تنظيم بناء الكنائس قبل اصدار التشريعين الأخرين، لأنه مبنى عليهما ومؤسس على ما سوف يقررانه، فى الزام للمشرع وضبط اتجاهه، ليأتى متسقاً مع فلسفة الدستور، والإنتقائية هنا مثيرة للريبة والشك. ويحسب فى هذه الحالة مشروعاً تمييزاً بجلاء.
وكان يمكن للمشرع الخروج من هذا المأزق بإصداره ضمن مشروع لبناء دور العبادة.
مادة (53) المواطنون لدى القانون سواء، وهم متساوون فى الحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة، لا تمييز بينهم بسبب الدين، أو العقيدة، أو الجنس، أو الأصل، أو العرق، أو اللون، أو اللغة، أو الإعاقة، أو المستوى الإجتماعى، أو الإنتماء السياسي أو الجغرافي، أو لأى سبب آخر.، التمييز والحض على الكراهية جريمة، يعاقب عليها القانون.، تلتزم الدولة باتخاذ التدابير اللازمة للقضاء علي كافة أشكال التمييز، وينظم القانون إنشاء مفوضية مستقلة لهذا الغرض.
مادة (241) يلتزم مجلس النواب فى أول دور انعقاد له بعد نفاذ هذا الدستور بإصدار قانون للعدالة الانتقالية يكفل كشف الحقيقة، والمحاسبة، واقتراح أطر المصالحة الوطنية، وتعويض الضحايا، وذلك وفقاً للمعايير الدولية.
مادة (235) يصدر مجلس النواب فى اول دور انعقاد له بعد العمل بهذا الدستور قانوناً لتنظيم بناء وترميم الكنائس، بما يكفل حرية ممارسة المسيحيين لشعائرهم الدينية.
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ثالثاً : 1 ـ فى المادة الأولى من مشروع القانون ؛ الإسهاب فى التعريفات يجعلها على سبيل الحصر وتفتح الباب لتدخل الإدارة خاصة فى مستوياتها الدنيا والمباشرة وما يصاحبه من تعنت وبيروقراطية فضلاً عن التطرف، وكان يجب اجمالها فى : 
الكنيسة هى مكان معد للصلاة وإقامة الشعائر الدينية للمسيحيين طبقا لطقس وتنظيم المذاهب المختلفة والمبينة على الرسم الهندسى المقدم لاستخراج تراخيص البناء.
2 ـ فى المادة الثانية؛ مازال شرط تناسب مساحة الكنيسة مع (عدد وحاجة) المواطنين المسيحيين فى المنطقة، يمثل عقبة لأن العدد لا يصرح به من الاجهزة الرسمية وهو مقسم بين المذاهب المختلفة، والحاجة شأن تقديرى لا تحكمه معايير موضوعية، وكلاهما يخضعان للجدل .
وكان يجب ان تكون :
يراعى أن تكون مساحة الكنيسة المطلوب الترخيص ببنائها وملحق الكنيسة على نحو يتناسب مع الحاجة التى يقررها الرئيس الدينى للطائفة
3 ـ فى المادة الثالثة؛ يربط الطلب بالحصول على الموافقات المتطلبة قانوناً دون أن يحدد طبيعة ونوع وجهات هذه الموافقات لنعود مجدداً الى الجهات الأمنية ، والأوجب استبدالها بـ : يتقدم الممثل القانونى للكنيسة إلى المحافظ المختص بطلب للحصول على ترخيص وعلى الجهة الإدارية إعطاء مقدم الطلب ما يفيد استلام طلبه يوم تقديمه.
وفى نفس المادة : يرفق بهذا الطلب مستندات الملكية، وهى غير متوفرة فى القرى والنجوع بشكل عام وهناك بدائل لإثبات الملكية يجب ذكرها نصاً، ويجب ان تضاف (مستندات الحيازة).
4 ـ فى المواد 4 و 5 لم ترد أية اشارة إلى حالة تسويف البت فى الطلب أو اعتبار الموافقة ترخيصاً ، والأوجب أن يرد نصاً يفيد أن عدم الرد على الطلب بعد المدة المحددة تعد بمثابة موافقة، تلتزم الجهة الإدارية عنده اصدار الترخيص المطلوب.
5 ـ فى المادة الثامنة يرد شرط (التزامه بالضوابط والقواعد التى تتطلبها شئون الدفاع عن الدولة والقوانين المنظمة لأملاك الدولة العامة والخاصة) وهى جملة غامضة وتحمل من المبررات ما ينتهى إلى عدم الترخيص ببناء او فتح الكنائس المغلقة خاصة فى الصعيد وكافة القرى والنجوع والتوابع، وكان يتوجب الإكتفاء بالشروط الهندسية فقط.
6 ـ فى المادة العاشرة، يقرر عرض الطلب على لجنة يشكلها ويقرر نظام عملها قرار يصدر عن رئيس مجلس الوزراء وتضم فى عضويتها الوزراء والجهات المختصة، وهو هنا يعود لتقرير وجود الجهات الأمنية بل ووزير الداخلية، لندخل فى نفس الدوامة قبل هذا المشروع، فضلاً عن تعدد الأجهزة وما يستتبعه من اجراءات وبحث لينتهى الأمر الى عدم الترخيص إلا بشق الأنفس.
لذلك :
نطالب مجلس النواب بوقف مناقشة هذا المشروع فيما تبقى من ايام على انتهاء دورته الحالية، وإرجاءه الى الدورة التالية حتى يتاح له الوقت المتطلب والطبيعى لمناقشته واستطلاع رأى المخاطبين به من عموم المواطنين المصريين المسيحيين، حتى لا يكون عرضه للطعن عليه بشبهة عدم الدستورية، وحتى نجب الوطن مزيد من الاحتقان.
وقد أعدت تنسيقية المواطنة مشروعاً بديلاً يتفق مع الدستور والمواثيق الدولية التى اقرتها مصر، كنا ننتظر ان يتسع الوقت فى المجلس لمناقشته.
عزيزى النائب حكم ضميرك الوطنى قبل ان يحاسبك التاريخ  
++++++                                                                               إنتهى كلام   كمال  زاخر  ...  محنة  قانون  منع وعرقلة بناء الكنائس  قربت الاطراف التى فرقها العداء التقليدى داخل البيت القبطى .
*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2016)

*مصدر بحزب النور: هيئتنا البرلمانية سترفض قانون بناء الكنائس*
​ 
*الثلاثاء 30 أغسطس 2016 11:58 ص      
                                       كتب محمود العمرى                                   *​ *أكد مصدر من داخل الهيئة البرلمانية لحزب  النور، أن الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب سترفض قانون بناء الكنائس، فى الجلسة  العامة للبرلمان، الذى سيتم مناقشته اليوم فى مجلس النواب.
**وأضاف المصدر فى تصريح لـ"اليوم السابع" أن  الهيئة البرلمانية لديها اعتراضات كثيرة فى مواد القانون، لافتا أن الحزب  استقر فى اجتماعه الذى حضره العديد من القيادات الهيئة البرلمانية والهيئة  العليا على تصويت نواب الحزب برفض القانون فى الجلسة العامة للبرلمان،  لسجيل موقف الحزب تجاه القانون.*
*ولفت المصدر أن الدكتور أحمد خليل خير الله،  رئيس الهيئة البرلمانية للحزب، سيتحدث فى كلمته اليوم فى مجلس النواب، عن  الأسباب الكاملة لرفض الحزب للقانون.*​


----------



## BITAR (30 أغسطس 2016)

*مجلس النواب يوافق من حيث المبدأ على قانون بناء الكنائس  *
​ 
*الثلاثاء، 30 أغسطس 2016 03:20 م                                                                                                        *
*                                        نور على* 

*وافق مجلس النواب من حيث المبدأ على مشروع قانون ترميم وبناء الكنائس،  وذلك خلال الجلسة العامة المنعقدة الآن، حيث قوبل القانون بالترحيب من  النواب*.​


----------



## grges monir (30 أغسطس 2016)

BITAR قال:


> *مجلس النواب يوافق من حيث المبدأ على قانون بناء الكنائس  *
> ​
> *الثلاثاء، 30 أغسطس 2016 03:20 م                                                                                                        *
> *                                        نور على*
> ...


هو حصل تعديل ولالا
لحسن لوكانت الموافقة من غير تعديلات كارثة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2016)

* ردًا على رفضه لقانون بناء وترميم الكنائس..أقباط ترشحوا سابقا على قائمة النور يردوا*

    منذ 4 ساعات August 31, 2016, 10:59 am
 








  حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+ 



* 

أشاد أقباط ترشحوا سابقًا على قائمة حزب النور الذراع السياسية للدعوة  السلفية، بقانون بناء وترميم الكنائس، مؤكدين أنهم لو كانوا نوابا  بالبرلمان لأعلنوا موافقتهم على القانون بالمخالفة للموقف الرسمى للحزب.
وعلقت سلوى شوقى، الناشطة القبطية، مرشحة خاسرة عن حزب النور السلفى فى  الانتخابات البرلمانية الماضية، عن موافقة مجلس النواب على قانون بناء  وترميم الكنائس بقول: "خير وبركة".
واعتبرت "شوقى" فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع"  رفض حزب النور للقانون أمرا  طبيعيا، مضيفة:" أى قانون يطرح للنقاش هناك من يوافق عليه، وهناك من يرفضه،  لكن أنا مبسوطة من موافقة البرلمان على هذا القانون".
ووجهت "شوفى" رسالة إلى حزب النور قائلة: "طالما دخلت المجال السياسى يجب  أن يكون لديك حنكة سياسية ونحن نعيش فى دولة مدنية"، مضيفة:" لو كنت أنا  عضوة فى مجلس النواب كنت أعلن موافقتى على القانون برفع يدى ومحدش من حزب  النور يقدر يمنعنى من ذلك أو يغير وجهة نظرى".
وعن علة حزب النور لرفضه قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس لعدم توغل الأقباط فى  مصر، قالت "شوقى":"الأقباط موجودون فى مصر وهذه وجهة نظر الحزب ليس لى بها  علاقة".
فيما وصف الناشط القبطى نادر الصيرفى، عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب النور،  ومرشحه الخاسر فى الانتخابات البرلمانية الماضية، قانون بناء وترميم  الكنائس بالقانون المعقول، مؤكدا أنه لو كان عضوا بمجلس النواب لأعلن  موافقته على القانون تحت القبة، وخالف موقف الحزب الرسمى الذى رفض القانون.
وقال "الصيرفى" فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع":" قانون بناء الكنائس بوجه عام  معقول، ونواب حزب النور من حقهم يعبرون عن رأيهم، لكن فى النهاية القرار  يكون للأغلبية" مضيفًا: "القانون يعطى حقوق للأقباط بشكل دستورى، فالأقباط  من حقهم أن يمارسوا الشعائر الدينية، ومعروف للجميع أن مصر مكونة من مسلمين  ومسيحيين، فإذا كان المسلم يبنى مسجدا، فالقبطى يبنى كنيسة".
وأضاف "الصيرفى": "أنا مش معايا كارنيه الحزب، ولا أحضر أى اجتماعات أو  مؤتمرات، فالحياة متوقفة داخل الحزب، حاله كباقى الأحزاب الأخرى"، مضيفًا:"  بعد انتهاء الانتخابات البرلمانية لا يوجد أى نشاط والشأن السياسى نام  خالص".
وأكد أنه لو كان متواجدا فى مجلس النواب لأعلن موافقته على قانون بناء  وترميم الكنائس، قائلا :" لو كنت نائبا كنت وافقت على القانون، وعلى حزب  النور أن يلتزم بالقانون والدستور ويدافع على قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس".
وقال الدكتور أحمد العرجاوى، عضو مجلس النواب عن حزب النور، وكيل لجنة  الصحة بالبرلمان، تعليقا على قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس، الذى سيتم مناقشته  اليوم، الثلاثاء، بمجلس النواب، أن الدستور نص على أن دولتنا "إسلامية"،  والدستور لم يذكر أننا دولة مسيحية، ولما الغرب يعمل للمساجد زى ما بيعملوا  للكنائس يبقى إحنا نقول نعم للكنائس.
وأضاف: "نحسبها بكل المقاييس وعدد السكان والمساحة هنلاقى هذا هو وضع  الأقباط، ولا يمكن أن يتوغلوا أكثر من ذلك، وازاى مينفعش أخد القرار من  كبار المسئولين فى بناء الكنائس ويكون القرار فى أيد سكرتير الوحدة  المحلية، وبعدها نلاقى فى كل عزبة وكل مكان "كنيسة"، وهذا ليس منطق، لافتا  إلى أن جميع الأقباط يعيشون فى مصر بكل أمان وبكامل حريتهم فى عبادتهم،  واحنا بنحترمهم، وهم شركاء الوطن ولهم كل الحقوق، وهذا لا يعنى أننا نترك  الحبل على الغارب".
هذا الخبر منقول من : اليوم السابع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2016)

*النص الكامل لقانون بناء الكنائس *

عادل منير 
ظ£ظ  أغسطس ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¦   -   ظ،ظ¦ : ظ ظ© مساءا









وافق مجلس النواب، في جلسته اليوم الثلاثاء، بشكل نهائي وبأغلبية الثلثين على قانون بناء الكنائس.
واستمرت المناقشات حوالي 3 ساعات ورفض حزب النور السلفي الموافقة على القانون ولم يرفع نوابه أيديهم بالموافقة خلال التصويت على القانون، فيما هتف النواب بعد التصويت “تحيا مصر” و”عاش الهلال مع الصليب”.
وكان مجلس النواب وافق، اليوم، من حيث المبدأ على قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس المقدم من الحكومة .
وقال على عبد العال، رئيس مجلس النواب، خلال الجلسة العامة المخصصة لمناقشة مشروع القانون المقدم من الحكومة، إنه لا يمكن رفض مشروع قانون بناء الكنائس، من حيث المبدأ.
وأضاف عبد العال أن هذا استحقاق دستوري ويجب الموافقة عليه ولا يمكن رفضه مبدئياً، لنستطيع مناقشة مواده، واعطاء فكرته للرأي العام من خلال المناقشات التى تتم، فهي لحظة تاريخية.
وينص الدستور على ضرورة إصدار قانون بناء الكنائس فى دور الانعقاد الأول للبرلمان.
وكانت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أصدرت بيانا قالت فيه إن المجمع المقدس توصل إلى صيغة توافقية مع ممثلي الحكومة بشأن مشروع القانون تمهيدا لتقديمه إلى مجلس النواب. لكن المتحدث باسم الكنيسة رفض الإفصاح عن ماهية هذه الصيغة التوافقية.
وجاء النص النهائي للقانون كما يلي:
مادة (1): في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات التالية المعنى المبين قرين كل منها:
1 ـ الكنيسة: مبنى مستقل قد تعلوه قبة أو أكثر تمارس فيه الصلاة والشعائر الدينية للطوائف المسيحية على نحو منتظم ولها الشكل التقليدي، يتكون من طابق واحد أو أكثر وله سقف واحد أو أكثر، على أن يحاط المبنى بسور إذا زادت مساحة الأرض على 300 متر، ويجوز أن يشمل ما يلي:
أ – هيكل أو منبر: المكان الذي يقوم فيه رجال الدين المختصون بأداء الصلاة والشعائر الدينية وفقا للقواعد والتقاليد الكنسية.
ب – صحن الكنيسة: المكان الذي يتواجد فيه المصلون لأداء الصلاة والشعائر الدينية مع رجال الدين.
ج – قاعة المعمودية: مكان يستخدم في أداء طقس العماد ويكون مزودا بالمرافق من ماء وكهرباء وصرف صحي.
د – المنارة: جزء مرتفع من مبنى الكنيسة على شكل مربع أو مستطيل أو مثمن الأضلاع أو على شكل اسطواني أو غيرها من الأشكال، يكون متصلا بمبنى الكنيسة أو منفصلا عنه، وفق التقاليد الدينية كالجرس والصليب، مع مراعاة الارتفاع المناسب والتصميم الهندسي.
2 ـ ملحق الكنيسة: مبنى للكنيسة يشتمل بحسب الاحتياج على الأماكن اللازمة لإدارة الكنيسة وقيامها بخدماتها الدينية والاجتماعية والثقافية.
3 – مبنى الخدمات: مبنى تملكه الطائفة يخصص لأغراض الخدمة المتنوعة ويشمل إقامة المغتربين والمسنين والمرضى وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة.
4 – بيت الخلوة: مبنى تابع للكنيسة يشتمل على أماكن للإقامة وأماكن لممارسة الأنشطة الروحية والثقافية والترفيهية.
5 ـ مكان صناعة القربان: مكان داخل الكنيسة أو ملحق الكنيسة مجهز لصناعة القربان، ومستوفي لكافة الاشتراطات الصحية ومعايير السلامة والأمان على النحو المحدد بالقانون.
6 ـ الرئيس الديني المختص: الرئيس الديني الأعلى للطائفة المسيحية المعترف بها في جمهورية مصر العربية.
7 – المحافظ المختص: المحافظ الذي تقع في دائرة اختصاصه أعمال محل الترخيص التي ينظمها هذا القانون.
8 – الطائفة: الطائفة الدينية التي تعترف لها الدولة بشخصية اعتبارية.
9 – الممثل القانوني للطائفة: شخص طبيعي من غير رجال الدين، يختص دون غيره باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات المتعلقة بأي من الأعمال المطلوب الترخيص بها وفق أحكام هذا القانون، ويحدده الرئيس الديني الأعلى لكل طائفة في كل حالة.
10 – الأعمال المطلوب الترخيص بها: بناء أو توسيع أو تعلية أو تعديل أو تدعيم أو ترميم أو هدم أو تشطيبات خارجية بالكنيسة أو ملحق الكنيسة أو مبنى الخدمات أو بيت الخلوة.
مادة 2: يراعى أن تكون مساحة الكنيسة المطلوب الترخيص ببنائها وملحق الكنيسة على نحو يتناسب مع عدد وحاجة مواطني الطائفة المسيحية في المنطقة التي تقام بها، مع مراعاة معدلات النمو السكاني.
ويجوز أن تضم الكنيسة أكثر من هيكل أو منبر وأكثر من صحن وقاعة معمودية ومنارة.
مادة 3: يتقدم الممثل القانوني للطائفة إلى المحافظ المختص بطلب للحصول على الموافقات المتطلبة قانونا للقيام بأي من الأعمال المطلوب الترخيص بها، وعلى الجهة الإدارية إعطاء مقدم الطلب ما يفيد استلام طلبه يوم تقديمه.
ويجب أن ترفق بهذا الطلب مستندات الملكية والمستندات اللازمة لبيان طبيعة الأعمال المطلوبة وموقعها وحدودها.
وفي جميع الأحوال، لا يقبل الطلب غير المستوفى للمستندات المشار إليها.
مادة 4: يجوز للمثل القانوني للطائفة التقدم للمحافظ المختص بطلب للحصول على الموافقات المتطلبة قانونا لهدم وإعادة بناء كنيسة مقامة بترخيص أو تم توفيق وضعها وفق أحكام هذا القانون، وذلك باتباع الإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه.
مادة 5: يلتزم المحافظ المختص في البت في الطلب المشار إليه في المادتين (3)، (4) من هذا القانون وإصدار الموافقة والتراخيص المطلوبة بعد التأكد من استيفاء كافة الشروط المتطلبة قانونا في مدة لا تتجاوز أربعة أشهر من تاريخ تقديمه، وإخطار مقدم الطلب بكتاب مسجل موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بنتيجة فحص طلبه.
وفي حالة رفض الطلب يجب أن يكون قرار الرفض مسببا.
مادة 6: يحظر القيام بأي من الأعمال المشار إليها في المادتين (3) و (4) من هذا القانون، بعد الحصول على ترخيص في ذلك من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشؤون التخطيط والتنظيم وفق أحكام قانون البناء الصادر بالقانون رقم 119 لسنة 2008 ولائحته التنفيذية، بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.
ويصدر الترخيص باسم الطائفة الدينية.
مادة 7: لا يجوز تغيير الغرض من الكنيسة المرخصة أو ملحق الكنيسة المرخص إلى أي غرض آخر، ولو توقفت إقامة الصلاة والشعائر الدينية بها، ويقع باطلا كل تصرف يتم على خلاف ذلك.
مادة 8: يتقدم الممثل القانوني للطائفة بطلبات مرفق بها كشوف بحصر المباني المشار إليها في المادتين (9، 10) من هذا القانون خلال سنة من تاريخ العمل به إلى لجنة يصدر بتشكيلها ونظام عملها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء تضم في عضويتها الوزراء والجهات المختصة وممثل الطائفة المعنية.
وتتولى اللجنة دراسة أوضاع هذه المباني واقتراح الحلول اللازمة لتوفيق أوضاعها.
ولا يجوز للجنة النظر في أي طلبات ترد بعد الميعاد المشار إليه في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، وعلى اللجنة تقديم تقرير برأيها يعرض على مجلس الوزراء لاتخاذ ما يراه بشأنها من إجراءات لتوفيق أوضاع هذه المباني وحسم أي خلاف بشأنها، ويجوز لمجلس الوزراء، متى كانت هناك ضرورة لذلك وفق ما تعرضه اللجنة، إصدار ما يلزم من قرارات في هذا الشأن.
وفي سائر الأحوال لا يجوز منع أو وقف ممارسة الشعائر والأنشطة الدينية في أي من المباني المشار إليها أو ملحقاتها لأي سبب.
مادة 9: يعتبر مرخصا ككنيسة كل مبنى قائم في تاريخ العمل بأحكام هذا القانون تقام به الشعائر الدينية المسيحية بشرط ثبوت سلامته الإنشائية وفق تقرير من مهندس استشاري معتمد من نقابة المهندسين، وإقامته وفقا للاشتراطات البنائية المعتمدة، والتزامه بالضوابط والقواعد التي تتطلبها شؤون الدفاع عن الدولة والقوانين المنظمة لأملاك الدولة العامة والخاصة، وصدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء بتوفيق أوضاعه وفق حكم المادة (8) من هذا القانون.
مادة 10: يعتبر مرخصا كل مبنى يستخدم كملحق كنيسة أو مبنى خدمات أو بيت خلوة قائم في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون، متى كان مملوكا أو تابعا للطائفة وتوفرت فيه الشروط والضوابط المنصوص عليها في المادة (9) من هذا القانون، وصدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء بتوفيق أوضاعه وفق حكم المادة (8) من هذا القانون.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2016)

*النص الكامل لقانون بناء الكنائس *

عادل منير 
٣٠ أغسطس ٢٠١٦   -   ١٦ : ٠٩ مساءا









وافق مجلس النواب، في جلسته اليوم الثلاثاء، بشكل نهائي وبأغلبية الثلثين على قانون بناء الكنائس.
واستمرت المناقشات حوالي 3 ساعات ورفض حزب النور السلفي الموافقة على القانون ولم يرفع نوابه أيديهم بالموافقة خلال التصويت على القانون، فيما هتف النواب بعد التصويت “تحيا مصر” و”عاش الهلال مع الصليب”.
وكان مجلس النواب وافق، اليوم، من حيث المبدأ على قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس المقدم من الحكومة .
وقال على عبد العال، رئيس مجلس النواب، خلال الجلسة العامة المخصصة لمناقشة مشروع القانون المقدم من الحكومة، إنه لا يمكن رفض مشروع قانون بناء الكنائس، من حيث المبدأ.
وأضاف عبد العال أن هذا استحقاق دستوري ويجب الموافقة عليه ولا يمكن رفضه مبدئياً، لنستطيع مناقشة مواده، واعطاء فكرته للرأي العام من خلال المناقشات التى تتم، فهي لحظة تاريخية.
وينص الدستور على ضرورة إصدار قانون بناء الكنائس فى دور الانعقاد الأول للبرلمان.
وكانت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية أصدرت بيانا قالت فيه إن المجمع المقدس توصل إلى صيغة توافقية مع ممثلي الحكومة بشأن مشروع القانون تمهيدا لتقديمه إلى مجلس النواب. لكن المتحدث باسم الكنيسة رفض الإفصاح عن ماهية هذه الصيغة التوافقية.
وجاء النص النهائي للقانون كما يلي:
مادة (1): في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات التالية المعنى المبين قرين كل منها:
1 ـ الكنيسة: مبنى مستقل قد تعلوه قبة أو أكثر تمارس فيه الصلاة والشعائر الدينية للطوائف المسيحية على نحو منتظم ولها الشكل التقليدي، يتكون من طابق واحد أو أكثر وله سقف واحد أو أكثر، على أن يحاط المبنى بسور إذا زادت مساحة الأرض على 300 متر، ويجوز أن يشمل ما يلي:
أ – هيكل أو منبر: المكان الذي يقوم فيه رجال الدين المختصون بأداء الصلاة والشعائر الدينية وفقا للقواعد والتقاليد الكنسية.
ب – صحن الكنيسة: المكان الذي يتواجد فيه المصلون لأداء الصلاة والشعائر الدينية مع رجال الدين.
ج – قاعة المعمودية: مكان يستخدم في أداء طقس العماد ويكون مزودا بالمرافق من ماء وكهرباء وصرف صحي.
د – المنارة: جزء مرتفع من مبنى الكنيسة على شكل مربع أو مستطيل أو مثمن الأضلاع أو على شكل اسطواني أو غيرها من الأشكال، يكون متصلا بمبنى الكنيسة أو منفصلا عنه، وفق التقاليد الدينية كالجرس والصليب، مع مراعاة الارتفاع المناسب والتصميم الهندسي.
2 ـ ملحق الكنيسة: مبنى للكنيسة يشتمل بحسب الاحتياج على الأماكن اللازمة لإدارة الكنيسة وقيامها بخدماتها الدينية والاجتماعية والثقافية.
3 – مبنى الخدمات: مبنى تملكه الطائفة يخصص لأغراض الخدمة المتنوعة ويشمل إقامة المغتربين والمسنين والمرضى وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة.
4 – بيت الخلوة: مبنى تابع للكنيسة يشتمل على أماكن للإقامة وأماكن لممارسة الأنشطة الروحية والثقافية والترفيهية.
5 ـ مكان صناعة القربان: مكان داخل الكنيسة أو ملحق الكنيسة مجهز لصناعة القربان، ومستوفي لكافة الاشتراطات الصحية ومعايير السلامة والأمان على النحو المحدد بالقانون.
6 ـ الرئيس الديني المختص: الرئيس الديني الأعلى للطائفة المسيحية المعترف بها في جمهورية مصر العربية.
7 – المحافظ المختص: المحافظ الذي تقع في دائرة اختصاصه أعمال محل الترخيص التي ينظمها هذا القانون.
8 – الطائفة: الطائفة الدينية التي تعترف لها الدولة بشخصية اعتبارية.
9 – الممثل القانوني للطائفة: شخص طبيعي من غير رجال الدين، يختص دون غيره باتخاذ كافة الإجراءات المتعلقة بأي من الأعمال المطلوب الترخيص بها وفق أحكام هذا القانون، ويحدده الرئيس الديني الأعلى لكل طائفة في كل حالة.
10 – الأعمال المطلوب الترخيص بها: بناء أو توسيع أو تعلية أو تعديل أو تدعيم أو ترميم أو هدم أو تشطيبات خارجية بالكنيسة أو ملحق الكنيسة أو مبنى الخدمات أو بيت الخلوة.
مادة 2: يراعى أن تكون مساحة الكنيسة المطلوب الترخيص ببنائها وملحق الكنيسة على نحو يتناسب مع عدد وحاجة مواطني الطائفة المسيحية في المنطقة التي تقام بها، مع مراعاة معدلات النمو السكاني.
ويجوز أن تضم الكنيسة أكثر من هيكل أو منبر وأكثر من صحن وقاعة معمودية ومنارة.
مادة 3: يتقدم الممثل القانوني للطائفة إلى المحافظ المختص بطلب للحصول على الموافقات المتطلبة قانونا للقيام بأي من الأعمال المطلوب الترخيص بها، وعلى الجهة الإدارية إعطاء مقدم الطلب ما يفيد استلام طلبه يوم تقديمه.
ويجب أن ترفق بهذا الطلب مستندات الملكية والمستندات اللازمة لبيان طبيعة الأعمال المطلوبة وموقعها وحدودها.
وفي جميع الأحوال، لا يقبل الطلب غير المستوفى للمستندات المشار إليها.
مادة 4: يجوز للمثل القانوني للطائفة التقدم للمحافظ المختص بطلب للحصول على الموافقات المتطلبة قانونا لهدم وإعادة بناء كنيسة مقامة بترخيص أو تم توفيق وضعها وفق أحكام هذا القانون، وذلك باتباع الإجراءات المنصوص عليها فيه.
مادة 5: يلتزم المحافظ المختص في البت في الطلب المشار إليه في المادتين (3)، (4) من هذا القانون وإصدار الموافقة والتراخيص المطلوبة بعد التأكد من استيفاء كافة الشروط المتطلبة قانونا في مدة لا تتجاوز أربعة أشهر من تاريخ تقديمه، وإخطار مقدم الطلب بكتاب مسجل موصى عليه بعلم الوصول بنتيجة فحص طلبه.
وفي حالة رفض الطلب يجب أن يكون قرار الرفض مسببا.
مادة 6: يحظر القيام بأي من الأعمال المشار إليها في المادتين (3) و (4) من هذا القانون، بعد الحصول على ترخيص في ذلك من الجهة الإدارية المختصة بشؤون التخطيط والتنظيم وفق أحكام قانون البناء الصادر بالقانون رقم 119 لسنة 2008 ولائحته التنفيذية، بما لا يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.
ويصدر الترخيص باسم الطائفة الدينية.
مادة 7: لا يجوز تغيير الغرض من الكنيسة المرخصة أو ملحق الكنيسة المرخص إلى أي غرض آخر، ولو توقفت إقامة الصلاة والشعائر الدينية بها، ويقع باطلا كل تصرف يتم على خلاف ذلك.
مادة 8: يتقدم الممثل القانوني للطائفة بطلبات مرفق بها كشوف بحصر المباني المشار إليها في المادتين (9، 10) من هذا القانون خلال سنة من تاريخ العمل به إلى لجنة يصدر بتشكيلها ونظام عملها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء تضم في عضويتها الوزراء والجهات المختصة وممثل الطائفة المعنية.
وتتولى اللجنة دراسة أوضاع هذه المباني واقتراح الحلول اللازمة لتوفيق أوضاعها.
ولا يجوز للجنة النظر في أي طلبات ترد بعد الميعاد المشار إليه في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة، وعلى اللجنة تقديم تقرير برأيها يعرض على مجلس الوزراء لاتخاذ ما يراه بشأنها من إجراءات لتوفيق أوضاع هذه المباني وحسم أي خلاف بشأنها، ويجوز لمجلس الوزراء، متى كانت هناك ضرورة لذلك وفق ما تعرضه اللجنة، إصدار ما يلزم من قرارات في هذا الشأن.
وفي سائر الأحوال لا يجوز منع أو وقف ممارسة الشعائر والأنشطة الدينية في أي من المباني المشار إليها أو ملحقاتها لأي سبب.
مادة 9: يعتبر مرخصا ككنيسة كل مبنى قائم في تاريخ العمل بأحكام هذا القانون تقام به الشعائر الدينية المسيحية بشرط ثبوت سلامته الإنشائية وفق تقرير من مهندس استشاري معتمد من نقابة المهندسين، وإقامته وفقا للاشتراطات البنائية المعتمدة، والتزامه بالضوابط والقواعد التي تتطلبها شؤون الدفاع عن الدولة والقوانين المنظمة لأملاك الدولة العامة والخاصة، وصدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء بتوفيق أوضاعه وفق حكم المادة (8) من هذا القانون.
مادة 10: يعتبر مرخصا كل مبنى يستخدم كملحق كنيسة أو مبنى خدمات أو بيت خلوة قائم في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون، متى كان مملوكا أو تابعا للطائفة وتوفرت فيه الشروط والضوابط المنصوص عليها في المادة (9) من هذا القانون، وصدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء بتوفيق أوضاعه وفق حكم المادة (8) من هذا القانون.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2016)

*قدم البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية، الشكر إلى الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي ورئيس  الوزراء المهندس شريف إسماعيل والدكتور علي عبد العال رئيس مجلس  النواب والمستشار مجدي العجاتي وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والبرلمانية  وأعضاء مجلس النوابعلي الموافقة وإقرار قانون بناء وتطوير الكنائس.

وقال البابا تواضروس، خلال عظته الأسبوعية بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي نظرون،  إننا نشكر الله على إصدار قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس كصفحة جديدة يقدمها  المجتمع ويصحح خطأ مضى عليه أكثر من 160عاما، مؤكدا أن القانون صحح خطأ كان  يعيش فيه الشعب المصري منذ عشرات السنين، فالقانون يعبر عن الاستقرار  بالبلاد والمواطنة دون تميز.

وأضاف أن مصر اشتهرت بالمآذن والمنارات، والشعب المصري يتميز عن باقي  الشعوب الأخري، وعمر الكنائس والأديرة بمصر يصل إلى مئات السنين وعند دخول  الإسلام أصبحت المئذنة الممثلة للمسجد بجوار المنارة الممثلة للكنيسة، حتى  اصبحت صورة تميز مصر عن جميع شعوب العالم.

وعبر البابا تواضروس عن سعادته بمشاهدة جلسة أمس بمجلس النواب والموافقة  علي قانون بناء الكنائس، موضحا انه شعر بالسعادة عند رؤية فرحة النواب  بالقانون وتصويتهم بالموافقة عليه بالاغلبية.

ووصف البابا هتاف النواب داخل البرلمان بعبارات "يحيا الهلال مع الصليب" بالوطنية والجميلة وتعد وقاية للشعب المصري من أي مكروه.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*





   شارك بتعليقك  


 تعليقات(0)
   فيسبوك() 
 




*  إرسل الموضوع لأصدقاءك  *



 نسخة للطباعة     
   كتب بواسطة   Feby
  تنوية هام: الموقع غير مسئول عن  صحة ومصداقية الخبر يتم نشره نقلاً عن مصادر صحفية أخرى، ومن ثم لا يتحمل  أي مسئولية قانونية أو أدبية وإنما يتحملها المصدر الرئيسى للخبر. والموقع  يقوم فقط بنقل ما يتم تداولة فى الأوساط الإعلامية المصرية والعالمية  لتقديم خدمة إخبارية متكاملة.
*أول*

*تعليق*

*من*

*البابا*

*تواضروس*

*على*

*قانون*

*بناء*

*الكنائس*


  



     أخبار متعلقة  
    أخر الأخبار 
  0 
*الإخوان تواصل حملتها القذرة لضرب الاقتصاد الوطنى*


  1 
*بالصور احلام تخيف متابعيها بلوك غريب و بشع على الانستجرام*


  2 
*مقتل زعيم بيت المقدس الجديد في قصف جوي برفح*


  3 
*البابا «تواضروس» قانون بناء الكنائس صفحة جديدة لأخطاء «160 عاما»*


  4 
*â€‹كيفية علاج القولون العصبى*


  5 
*لا تقلقوا من شخص بنى قبره ويعمل ليوم لقاء ربه*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (31 أغسطس 2016)

*قدم البابا تواضروس الثاني بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  الكرازة المرقسية، الشكر إلى الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي ورئيس  الوزراء المهندس شريف إسماعيل والدكتور علي عبد العال رئيس مجلس  النواب والمستشار مجدي العجاتي وزير الدولة للشئون القانونية والبرلمانية  وأعضاء مجلس النوابعلي الموافقة وإقرار قانون بناء وتطوير الكنائس.

وقال البابا تواضروس، خلال عظته الأسبوعية بدير الأنبا بيشوي بوادي نظرون،  إننا نشكر الله على إصدار قانون بناء وترميم الكنائس كصفحة جديدة يقدمها  المجتمع ويصحح خطأ مضى عليه أكثر من 160عاما، مؤكدا أن القانون صحح خطأ كان  يعيش فيه الشعب المصري منذ عشرات السنين، فالقانون يعبر عن الاستقرار  بالبلاد والمواطنة دون تميز.

وأضاف أن مصر اشتهرت بالمآذن والمنارات، والشعب المصري يتميز عن باقي  الشعوب الأخري، وعمر الكنائس والأديرة بمصر يصل إلى مئات السنين وعند دخول  الإسلام أصبحت المئذنة الممثلة للمسجد بجوار المنارة الممثلة للكنيسة، حتى  اصبحت صورة تميز مصر عن جميع شعوب العالم.

وعبر البابا تواضروس عن سعادته بمشاهدة جلسة أمس بمجلس النواب والموافقة  علي قانون بناء الكنائس، موضحا انه شعر بالسعادة عند رؤية فرحة النواب  بالقانون وتصويتهم بالموافقة عليه بالاغلبية.

ووصف البابا هتاف النواب داخل البرلمان بعبارات "يحيا الهلال مع الصليب" بالوطنية والجميلة وتعد وقاية للشعب المصري من أي مكروه.
هذا الخبر منقول من : صدى البلد*


----------



## grges monir (31 أغسطس 2016)

انا شايف من الجدل الدائر حوالين القانون دة وبنودة
انة مش يحل كتير بس يعتبر خطوة للامام احسن من مفيش


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 سبتمبر 2016)

*مباشر مصر موقع اسلامى مصر سوف تتحول الى دولة مسيحية* *  منذ 1 ساعات September 1, 2016, 11:17 am*
*http://www.christian-dogma.com/pr1149099



* 



*حجم الخط   ع- ع ع+* 



* وافق “برلمان السيسي” يوم الثلاثاء 30 أغسطس، بشكل نهائي، على قانون  بناء وترميم الكنائس الذي يتألف من 10 مواد، وهو القانون الذي يضغط الأقباط  منذ سنوات طويلة لإقراره، كي يتيح لهم حرية بناء الكنائس في البلاد، بدون  أي تدخل من قبل أجهزة الأمن، حيث استعبد القانون الجديد شرط موافقة الجهات  الأمنية على طلبات بناء الكنائس، وهو ما يخالف ما كان معمولًا في السابق.
  وكانت الأشهر الماضية قد شهدت مناقشات بين الكنائس الثلاث الرئيسية في  مصر الأرثوذكسية والكاثولكية والإنجلية، وممثلين للحكوم حول مشروع القانون،  قبل أن يتم تقديمه لمجلس النواب للموافقة عليه، بدون إجراء أي حوار مجتمعي  لمعرفة فوائده أو أضراره، وحتى بدون استشارة الأحزاب المعترف بها رسميا  والممثلة في مجلس النواب.
احتقان طائفي
  الأحزاب من جهتها عبرت عن رفضها لهذا القانون، ودعت إلى الانسحاب من  جلسة التصويت عليه، فقد أعلن إلهامي الميرغني، نائب رئيس حزب التحالف  الشعبي الاشتراكي، رفض حزبه لقانون بناء الكنائس، وقال إنه إهدار لكل قيم  المواطنة الورادة في الدستور، وهو قانون لمنع بناء الكنائس وفرض قيود  عليها، مشيرا إلى أن معالجة الاحتقان الطائفي يتم بطريقة طائفية من خلال  المجالس العرفية وفرض القيود علي إقامة دور العبادة، مؤكدًا: ” كنا نفضل  صدور قانون موحد لدور العبادة يحفظ قيم المواطنة”.
  كما أعلن “حسين منصور”، نائب رئيس حزب الوفد، أن قانون بناء الكنائس يعد  تكريسًا للانقسام الطائفي وإهدار للمواطنة والوطن الواحد، الذي بدأ  بالجلسات العرفية والحلول الأمنية، وانتهى بقانون بناء الكنائس، وأضاف:  “نحن نسعى لإصدار قانون موحد لبناء دور العبادة وليس قانون تمييزي”.
  ووصفت إلهام عيدراوس، وكيلة مؤسسي حزب العيش والحرية قانون بناء  الكنائس، بـ”أحد الأبواب الذهبية للعنف الطائفي والتدخل الأمني”، متابعة:   “بهذا الشكل عدنا لاختزال الأقباط في الكنيسة”.
حزب النور: “مصر دولة مسيحية”!
  حزب “النور” أيضا أعلن رفضه لهذا القانون، وقال الدكتور أحمد العرجاوى،  عضو مجلس النواب عن الحزب ووكيل لجنة الصحة، إن الدستور نص على أن دولتنا  “إسلامية”، والدستور لم يذكر أننا دولة مسيحية، ولما الغرب يعمل للمساجد زى  ما بيعملوا للكنائس يبقى إحنا نقول نعم للكنائس.
  وأضاف: “نحسبها بكل المقاييس وعدد السكان والمساحة هنلاقى هذا هو وضع  الأقباط، ولا يمكن أن يتوغلوا أكثر من ذلك، وازاى مينفعش أخد القرار من  كبار المسئولين فى بناء الكنائس ويكون القرار فى أيد سكرتير الوحدة  المحلية، وبعدها نلاقى فى كل عزبة وكل مكان “كنيسة”، وهذا ليس منطق، لافتا  أن جميع الأقباط يعيشون فى مصر بكل أمان وبكامل حريتهم وبكامل عبادتهم،  واحنا بنحترمهم، وهم شركاء الوطن ولهم كافة الحقوق، وهذا لا يعنى أننا نترك  الحبل الغارب”.
مكافأة الكنيسة
  ولم يسلم القانون من انتقادات الكنيسة، التي قالت إنها فوجئت بتعديلات  وإضافات وصفتها بـ”غير المقبولة” على مشروع القانون، وقالت تقارير صحفية  إنها متعلقة بالحديث على “مساحة الكنيسة وحاجة المواطنين” لها، حيث اعتبرت  الكنيسة أن العبارة الأخيرة مطاطة قد تستخدم لوقف البناء.
  وتنص المادة 2 على أنه: يراعى أن تكون مساحة الكنيسة المطلوب الترخيص  ببنائها وملحق الكنيسة على نحو يتناسب مع عدد وحاجة مواطنى الطائفة  المسيحية فى المنطقة، التى تقام بها، مع مراعاة معدلات النمو السكانى.
  ورغم كل هذه الاعتراضات فقد أصرت الحكومة على تمرير القانون، وهو ما  فسره الكثير من المحللين بأن النظام يسعى إلى تقديم القانون كمكافأة  للكنيسة على دعمها لإطاحة “الجيش” بحكم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وظهور  الأنبا تواضروس في المؤتمر الذي أعلن فيه السيسي الإطاحة بالدكتور محمد  مرسي، ومساندتها لعبدالفتاح السيسي خلال الانتخابات الماضية، ودفعها إلى  مواصلة دعمه وتأييده، خاصة في الانتخابات المقبلة المقرر إجراؤها في منتصف  2018.
  نقلا عن مباشر مصر
*


----------

